# See ya'll later.



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Well its time for me and my wife to take a reprieve from our archery obsession. Ive taken years off in the past and its time again. It takes up a lot of our time practicing to stay on top (or close to it). We hate to lose so we spend sometimes 20+ hours a week practicing. Ive sold alot of my stuff and I am getting back in to my long range rifle shooting. 

You guys shoot straight - see in a couple years
.
View attachment 926727


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

gonna miss your knowledge,wondering if you could pm me your email so i could pick your brain from time to time.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks for all you've contributed to AT. We'll miss you and we'll be here when you get tired of punchin holes in paper with bullets (or knocking over little steel pigs).. :lol: :wink: :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

thanks sub ill b in touch.good luck with shooting


----------



## damascusdave (Apr 26, 2009)

subconsciously said:


> Well its time for me and my wife to take a reprieve from our archery obsession. Ive taken years off in the past and its time again. It takes up a lot of our time practicing to stay on top (or close to it). We hate to lose so we spend sometimes 20+ hours a week practicing. Ive sold alot of my stuff and I am getting back in to my long range rifle shooting.
> 
> You guys shoot straight - see in a couple years
> .
> View attachment 926727


Like rifle shooting is not addictive!

DDave


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Bullets cost more then arrows! LOL! j/k good luck! i have read plenty from you and learned alot!! see yah when you get bored with shooting metal woodchucks.


Hook


----------

